# Odin BF Atomiser from Loki Labs



## Rob Fisher

I waited a few weeks (actually was more like a month) before my Odin arrived from Loki Labs. Chatting to their rep on ECF you get the feeling that they are really into customer service and based on the rave reviews from other Reonauts I was cautiously optimistic about giving it a test drive based on my disappointment with the Cyclops which I don't enjoy nearly as much as the standard Cyclone.

Building equipment ready... let's do this!




I hate non hole posts to secure coils onto atties and only the centre post has a hole but the quality of the atty and the screw are top notch and wasn't an issue at all.

Out with the rayon after tidying up the coil with ceramic tweezers on the Sigelei 20W...



OK just for the record this was FAR too much wick and it seems all the BF atties prefer less wick than Kayfuns and Russian types... This blocked the drainage and after a few tests there was juice spilling out and the coil and wick was drowning! So I trimmed off a lot of the wick and now it was much more like the wick I do in the Cyclone and she performed perfectly. Great drainage and with a decent wick set up I doubt you could even over squonk on this set up.

The slight overhang is a bit too much for my OCD but let's see how she vapes...



Just like the Cyclops it's a very airy vape and not really my cup of tea. Cloud production and flavour was good but for me I still think the Cyclone wins everytime! I used 28g kanthal and made a 1,2Ω coil and maybe should have gone sub ohm but that's not really my scene.

Me having this atty is like feeding strawberries to pigs... I really don't appreciate it. 

Same story with my Atomic and every other atty... keep an eye on the classifieds over the next few hours...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

what a pity @Rob Fisher. the atty looks awesome and the reviews are too.
think this proves that everyone has a preference. still always worth the test... in the name of science of course


----------



## Yiannaki

Sorry about the disappointment @Rob Fisher !

But thanks for taking the time to update and share 

PS Can i call first dibs if i don't fall over from the price?


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry about the disappointment @Rob Fisher !
> 
> But thanks for taking the time to update and share
> 
> PS Can i call first dibs if i don't fall over from the price?


 
@Yiannaki i had that same idea but couldnt stop looking at the overhang.still cant actually


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> @Yiannaki i had that same idea but couldnt stop looking at the overhang.still cant actually


 
aah screw it. if @Yiannaki doesnt take it ill like to have next option. price ependant of course...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

I just don't like the overhang, looks like a decent atomizer though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry about the disappointment @Rob Fisher !
> 
> But thanks for taking the time to update and share
> 
> PS Can i call first dibs if i don't fall over from the price?


 
Sure thing! Save me doing the classified thingy...

Actual costs as follows... (as part of the review of course)

Dollar Rand
Omega DT $20.00 R 221.03
Odin RDA $69.00 R 762.54
Shipping $23.95 R 264.68
Totals $112.95 R 1,248.25

Dibs call special price including courier... R800

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

@Rob Fisher if you dont want it ill take it of your hands


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing! Save me doing the classified thingy...
> 
> Actual costs as follows... (as part of the review of course)
> 
> Dollar Rand
> Omega DT $20.00 R 221.03
> Odin RDA $69.00 R 762.54
> Shipping $23.95 R 264.68
> Totals $112.95 R 1,248.25
> 
> Dibs call special price including courier... R800


me me lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> me me lol


 
If @Yiannaki doesn't want it and @Marzuq doesn't then it's yours @paulph201.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

@Rob Fisher do you have any cyclops that you dont want?


----------



## Yiannaki

ooooh, Thanks @Rob Fisher but i think i'll pass it up 

You're a superstar for giving me the first dibs though!

Passes the ball to @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> ooooh, Thanks @Rob Fisher but i think i'll pass it up
> 
> You're a superstar for giving me the first dibs though!
> 
> Passes the ball to @Marzuq


 
thanks @Rob Fisher. i will be giving it a miss as well. cant wrap my head around the overhang. part of me feels im making the wrong decision but im passing the ball to @paulph201

all yours bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

thanks guys!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> thanks guys!!


 

congrats bud im sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> congrats bud im sure you will enjoy it


 

Thanks man im having fun at work for a change trying to color these attys lol


----------



## johan

LOL what a humorous read; everybody chase the bus, and when caught, well ......  Thanks guys it placed me in a much better mood.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> thanks guys!!


 
Tracking number is TCG4303911 and will be with you in the AM.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Tracking number is TCG4303911 and will be with you in the AM.


 
thanks Rob!

payment made

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not sure who is faster? Me packing and shipping or @paulph201 paying in! Thanks Paul!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Tracking number is TCG4303911 and will be with you in the AM.


 
yassis but that was fast @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> @Rob Fisher do you have any cyclops that you dont want?


 
Please shout if you have a cyclone to swop because there is someone else who wants to swop.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> yassis but that was fat @Rob Fisher


 
I'm going to assume you meant FAST and there is no innuendo about my sleek build?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to assume you meant FAST and there is no innuendo about my sleek build?


LOL my bad...
apparently my fingers are faster than my brain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> thanks guys!!


 
Congrats @paulph201

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> @Rob Fisher do you have any cyclops that you dont want?


 
Sorry @MurderDoll I don't right now... just sold my spare to a CT boytjie... 

I'm awaiting my replacement from Vicious Ant and will give it one last test to see if I like it and if not you have first dibs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Can't leave my station for a while and miss all the fun. And Odin built and sold and shenanigans with SS!
BTW, that was a very slick build there @Rob Fisher. The wraps were so tight it looked like a one piece!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> BTW, that was a very slick build there @Rob Fisher. The wraps were so tight it looked like a one piece!


 
Thanks @Andre! All credit to a steady hand and ceramic tweezers...  First build in a while where I wasn't left with the coil in the tweezers and the legs in the atty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher 

The Odin came and went in a flash

Was it just because its more geared for bigger airflow and lung hits?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher
> 
> The Odin came and went in a flash
> 
> Was it just because its more geared for bigger airflow and lung hits?


 
Yes 100% @Silver! Building it was real easy... but I don't like big airflow and dual coils... and the real killer for me was the slight overhang of the Atty on the REO... my OCD could just not take that. 

It's getting huge reviews on ECF but I feel the same way I do about it as I do the Cyclops... just not for me... I really am sold on the Cyclone with standard hole (well slight increase in hole) and the absolutely prefect flavour it give me!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Hey all

So i have just build the same Odin as Robs (im lucky rob doesnt like airy attys) but went to look on the ecf for some builds and found this one im using.

its 9 wrapps dual coil 2.2 id 0.47 ohm with lots of rayon wick.







this is her juiced up after squonking






So far she doesnt leak and the juice goes in and out perfectly!






I agree there is a bit of a overhang but it doesnt bother me 

The flavor of this device is unreal! i know i am just trying it out still but after using the cyclops before this im getting great clouds and the vapor is not hot at all! This is the first time i have experienced a dual coil low ohm vape that has better flavor and the atty doesnt get hot at all.

I think the dual coil low ohm die hards who are on Atomics and Cyclops should give this a try!

I will try using less wick tomorrow and will post more information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

Very good pics and details. Glad u enjoying it. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome coiling @paulph201 !

Seems like a super awesome atty 

I'm beginning to regret passing up on it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome coiling @paulph201 !
> 
> Seems like a super awesome atty
> 
> I'm beginning to regret passing up on it


ill bring it on Sunday for you to try and then make up your mind if you regret or not lol we can always order more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> ill bring it on Sunday for you to try and then make up your mind if you regret or not lol we can always order more


I like the way you think. Please do post more commentary once u have given it a fair go 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

paulph201 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So i have just build the same Odin as Robs (im lucky rob doesnt like airy attys) but went to look on the ecf for some builds and found this one im using.
> 
> its 9 wrapps dual coil 2.2 id 0.47 ohm with lots of rayon wick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is her juiced up after squonking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far she doesnt leak and the juice goes in and out perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there is a bit of a overhang but it doesnt bother me
> 
> The flavor of this device is unreal! i know i am just trying it out still but after using the cyclops before this im getting great clouds and the vapor is not hot at all! This is the first time i have experienced a dual coil low ohm vape that has better flavor and the atty doesnt get hot at all.
> 
> I think the dual coil low ohm die hards who are on Atomics and Cyclops should give this a try!
> 
> I will try using less wick tomorrow and will post more information.




So after vaping the Odin all day i wanted to give some more feedback.

This atty is incredible! im so in love with this thing as the flavor in my opinion is the best thing i have every used! I am going to be ordering more as soon as the strike ends!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> So after vaping the Odin all day i wanted to give some more feedback.
> 
> This atty is incredible! im so in love with this thing as the flavor in my opinion is the best thing i have every used! I am going to be ordering more as soon as the strike ends!


count me in


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> So after vaping the Odin all day i wanted to give some more feedback.
> 
> This atty is incredible! im so in love with this thing as the flavor in my opinion is the best thing i have every used! I am going to be ordering more as soon as the strike ends!



So happy you like it! And I'm happy it went to a good home!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

From unhappy review to sold in 1h03, that has got to be some sort of record


----------

